

Ask HN: Contributing to Linux Kernel - F00b4r

Has anyone contributed to the linux kernel lately?  If so, what is the procedure?  [yes I've google-searched but most of the information seems dated or just flat out wrong -- i cant imagine kernel devs would accept patches to source trees other than linux-next]
======
wwrap
<http://kernelnewbies.org/>

"Kernelnewbies are a community of people that improve or update their Kernels
and of aspiring Linux kernel developers and more experienced developers
willing to share their knowledge. We help each other learn how the Linux
kernel works and occasionally discuss other operating system kernels."

<http://kernelnewbies.org/KernelHacking>

Includes docs on:

How To ...

KernelBuild - build a custom kernel

KernelSafari - taking apart the kernel to see how it works

UpstreamMerge How to submit your patch to the upstream kernel.

join the Kernel Janitors and/or Linux Driver projects

CareerAdvice for people who want to get a job hacking the kernel

KernelHackingTools to edit/navigate/hack the kernel source

------
sandGorgon
<http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/development-process/>

Esp. take a look at section 2.7
([http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/development-
process/...](http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/development-
process/2.Process))

------
oomkiller
Good luck, I couldn't find much either. I'd recommend taking a look at the
MAINTAINERS file to find who maintains your subsystem, and either send them a
patch or a link to your git repo with the changes. Not sure if they like topic
branches or not. Honestly it amazes me that this works, seems like chaos.

